# Problème avec ibooks



## Londeparasite (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une réponse sur le net alors je me retourne vers vous. 

J'ai installé ibooks 1.3 sur mon ipad2 mais l'icone n'apparait pas avec les autres applis. Je ne peux donc pas accéder à la bibliothèque et à toute l'appli.

Ibooks apparait dans réglage...donc il est bien installer et dans l'appstore il est bien noté installé.

Comment puis-je faire pour accéder à ibooks ou le désinstaller pour retenter l'installation de ce dernier?

Merci...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Septembre 2011)

As tu bien vérifié qu'il ne soit pas dans un de tes dossiers de regroupement d'Applis ?
As tu vérifié qu'il est bien dans la liste des Applis sur itunes quand tu connectes ton iPad ?...Et qu'il est coché !


----------



## Londeparasite (11 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de vérifié et oui il était bien là et coché dans iTunes...du coup je l'ai désinstallé et réinstallé et ça marche...fallait juste penser à utiliser iTunes...merci de m'y avoir fait pensé.

Bonne jounée pepeye66


----------

